# feeding for lots of miles



## copper (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm just finally doing what i've always wanted--riding lots and long miles. maybe i'll do a race but for now, i'm just doing it for me/fun.

but its still lots of miles for my horse. i ride a stout 16.1 qh gelding, around 10yo. i realize he's not what a long distance horse is usually like, but he's what i have, and i'm safe with him. 

i'm getting a lighter saddle instead of the roper i currently have. i'm not in great shape myself but am working daily at that, and doing well. (yes!) 

so now comes the feed. in winter we have good grass mix hay, in summer he's on full lush pasture. he gains weight easy. he's kinda lazy at times. do i need to add grain at all? at what point (miles/hours) does grain need added? 

currently I use safe choice for some of our horses, (the old and the very young). would that work for this situation? or what else should I do??

i give our horses a loose mineral from vigertone. 

and, how many miles are too many for a tall stout qh in a day? 
thanks!
-chris


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

When your horse starts to lose weight, he will need supplementation (be that grain or more/a different type of hay). Until then, sounds like you have a good feeding program in place already!

There is no set answer to the how many miles is too many question - it all depends on your horse, his fitness level, and the day (weather, distance, terrain, speed, etc). How long are the rides you are doing now? And what pace are they?


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

If your basics are covered, which is free-choice hay/pasture and vitamins-minerals supplements, then you don't really need extra grain or feed. I would add feed if I see drop in body condition/weight. In my experience, "lazy" isn't really related to food as much as to conditioning. Like us, we don't feel like getting out to exercise when we're out of shape. As we get in shape, we are more and more eager to move.

As for miles, it depends. Start where you are in terms of distance and speed. Increase distance gradually and monitor your horse: knowing his resting pulse and making sure his pulse drops to 60 within minutes after a harder-longer ride, you'll know if you overdid it. Especially important on a bigger-stockier horse because they don't dissipate heat easily and may take longer to recover and cool down. You can overtrain a horse physically and it leads to injuries. You can also overtrain a horse mentally, so you have to monitor that aspect as well if you want a happy and willing partner.

If you do very long rides on hot days, consider adding electrolytes on ride-days to compensate loss in sweat. Have fun and keep us posted on your adventures!


----------



## copper (Mar 1, 2014)

right now, 8-10 miles is a nice ride. lots of trotting, some canter, but tons of walking, this was a week ago when it was a bit warmer, but its dreadful slick out with mud on top of ice, so i stayed on the flat. we also have thousands of acres of hills to ride, and i can go for a few hours there too. 

the limits have been solely due to my own time limits. when i get home, i've yet to see my boy tuckered out. lazy yes, actually tired, not yet. 

and he's much more upbeat when riding alone, doesn't spook or get rattled easily, and has become a very fun partner. 

got him at 2, was told he was 3, for my then 12yo daughter. then we discovered he bucked--i mean he BUCKED. hard! so i swapped horses with her ''for the summer' which wound up being years. by now i've put tons of time into him and it shows, i get comments about how well we fit. he was like riding an LP tank, stiff and unyielding, now he's fluid and handy. and, i taught him to smile, fun stuff! i ADORE spending time with my horses. i can honestly say they have saved my life. 

i will get some electrolytes to have on hand for those hot days, and i have no problem giving him breaks on the rides too--no one is timing me, i have no job that's on a time schedule, and my family has their own endevors. i'm finally free to RIDE alllll day long!!!


----------

